# Solved: Samsung HT-H5500W Home Theater System



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Does anyone know the type, size etc. of the main speaker connectors used on a Samsung HT-H500W Home Theater System? My condo is pre-wired and I want to connect these speakers using that wiring. I don't want to splice the wires and need to get new connector ends. Samsung's chat and web site were useless.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

JIm73,

I looked online everywhere and could not find a thing on this.

Would it be convenient to take a picture of the back of your entertainment system and post?


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have attached a view of the back of the Home Theater Unit.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Jim73 said:


> I have attached a view of the back of the Home Theater Unit.


I see what you mean now. Those are unique plugs.

A question... do you know if the speakers in the apartment are suited for the theater system (wattage; ohms; etc.)?

Also (and forgive me if you already know this...) given those specific outputs, I would venture to say the theater system has crossovers for each speaker for the different frequencies and such.

I'll help look for those plugs for you. Just want to make sure you have the right speakers to connect.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

I think I wasn't clear. My condo has the speaker wiring inside the walls, but the speakers will be those that came with the home theater system. I want to just connect those wires using new connector ends rather than spice to the existing wire/connectors. Everything should be compatible as long as the Samsung type connectors are used.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

I looked around and did not see any of the Samsung proprietary connectors without the wires connected to them.

Here is one idea... you can crimp some of these on the wires and connect them to the entertainment center.

http://www.radioshack.com/male-female-insulated-quick-disconnects-8-pack/6403049.html

Are there small spade terminals inside the entertainment center portion of the connectors you could attach?

Also, I found some reasonable priced Samsung connectors on Ebay.


----------



## Jim73 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks, it looks like I will have to use some sort of spice. I appreciate your help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Drabdr said:


> I see what you mean now. Those are unique plugs.


when I first saw those.........


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

valis said:


> when I first saw those.........


Exactly.:up:

And I hate that it limits what someone can do with the system.


----------

